# Notes Datenbank mit java auslesen?



## Ryu20 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ziel ist es Daten aus einer Notes Datenbank auszulesen und diese nach bearbeitung in eine andere Datenbank zu speichern.

Mein Problem ist, das ich es nicht mal schaffe eine Notes Session mit Java zu erstellen.

Ich benutze Notes 7 Client und habe die Notes.jar in mein Java Projekt eingebunden.

Auch steht der Pfad zu Notes in der Systemvariable PATH (falls das überhaupt nötig ist) Leider bekomme ich beim ausführen der Klasse folgenden Fehler:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no nlsxbe in java.library.path
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:822)
at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:993)
at lotus.domino.NotesThread.load(Unknown Source)
at lotus.domino.NotesThread.checkLoaded(Unknown Source)
at lotus.domino.NotesThread.stermThread(Unknown Source)
at NotesTest.main(NotesTest.java:16)
```

Das Beispiel (aus dem Netz gezogen):


```
import lotus.domino.*;
public class NotesTest
{
public static void main(String argv[])
{
try{
NotesThread.sinitThread();
Session session = NotesFactory.createSession();
System.out.println("session created");
Database nab = session.getDatabase("",session.getAddressBooks().elementAt(0).toString());
}
catch(Exception e){
e.printStackTrace(); 
}
finally{
NotesThread.stermThread(); 
}
} 
}
```
Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee an was das liegt. (die gesuchte Datei ist übrigens im Notes Verzeichniss vorhanden, auch habe ich versucht diese dll zu regestrieren)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Billie (17. Dezember 2008)

Die Exception bedeutet, er kann die DLL "nlsxbe" nicht finden. Du musst den Pfad zur DLL beim Aufruf der JVM mitgeben:

zB:

```
java -Djava.library.path=C:\Programme\Notes\libs
```


----------



## Ryu20 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Danke für die Hilfe.

Ich bekam zwar noch Fehler danach, aber als ich folgendes der Systemvariablen PATH hinzugefügt habe, lief es:

C:\Lotus\notes\jvm\bin 

(vorher hatte ich nur C:\Lotus\notes drin.)

Und ich musste Eclipse neu starten, damit er das mitbekommt.


----------

